# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Γλυκό με ασπράδια αυγού

## margarita02

Είμαι νέα στο φόρουμ, μου αρέσει, το παρακολουθώ καιρό και είπα να συμβάλλω και εγώ με μια νέα συνταγή.

Υλικά:

3-4 ασπράδια αυγού

βανιλίνη

μισό κουταλάκι του γλυκού ζελέ γιώτης light ή ζαχαρίνη

λίγη κανέλλα ή κακάο.

Χτυπάμε με το μίξερ τα ασπράδια αυγού σε σφιχτή μαρέγκα, προσθέτουμε τη βανιλίνη, το ζελέ ή τη ζαχαρίνη, την κανέλα ή το κακάο και χτυπάμε λίγο ακόμα απαλά μέχρι να ομογενοποιηθούν τα υλικά. Τοποθετούμε μία λαδόκολλα στη σχάρα του φούρνου και αδειάζουμε επάνω το μείγμα. Ψήνουμε σε προθερμασμένο φούρνο στους 150-180 βαθμούς C στην κάτω θέση του φούρνου στις αντιστάσεις για 15 έως 20 λεπτά και όχι στην επάνω θέση στους 100 βαθμούς για μία ώρα που προτείνεται συνήθως. Βγαίνει πολύ ωραίο, θυμίζει τσουρέκι και είναι πολύ χορταστικό. Ικανοποιεί την ανάγκη για γλυκό και δεν ξεφεύγει από τα πλαίσια των περισσότερων προγραμμάτων διατροφής.
Πολλές φορές το συνδυάζω με μήλα ψητά στο γκρίλ και κανέλα, κομμένα σε κομμάτια πάνω σε αλουμινόχαρτο. Εάν τα δοκιμάσετε γυρίστε τα αρκετές φορές γιατί στο γκριλ καίγονται γρήγορα.

Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.

----------


## nicknick

margarita καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας.. Φαινεται πολυ ωραια η συνταγη σου...

Εχω τις εξης αποριες ομως.. Οταν εννοεις βανιλινη εννοεις τη βανηλια σε σκονη?? που ειναι στα μικρα βαρελακια με το κοκκινο καπακι?? ή ειναι κατι αλλο??

Επισης αφου ειναι  μαρεγκα στην ουσια οταν μπει στο φουρνο δεν θα γινει πολυ σκληρο στην υφη?? δηλαδη κατι σαν το τσοφλι του αυγου εξωτερικα?? 
Ελπιζω να καταλαβες τι εννοω

----------


## margarita02

NickNick σε ευχαριστώ. Η βανιλίνη είναι αυτό που λες. η γνωστή μας βανίλια στα βαρελάκια με το κόκκινο καπάκι εκτός και αν θες να βάλεις φυσική η οποία είναι τέλεια και μπορείς να αρωματίσεις και τα γιαούρτια σου με αυτή. Τη φυσική θα τη βρεις στο μπαχάρ στην ευρυπίδου ή σε κάποιο μπαχαράδικο της γειτονιάς σου και τη συνθετική στα σούπερ μάρκετ. 

Η μαρέγκα εάν είναι στην κάτω θέση του φούρνου και στους 150 έως 180 βαθμούς ανάλογα και το φούρνο, δεν σκληρένει και μένει πολύ μαλακή και υγρή. Μοιάζει με τσουρέκι μέσα και πιο μαλακή και μαστιχωτή επίσης. Προτίμησε κάπου στους 160 για αρχή, μην καεί κιόλας, για ένα τέταρτο. Έλεγξέ την και άν χρειάζεται άστην λίγο ακόμα και κλείσε το φούρνο. Θα το καταλάβεις όταν τη δοκιμάσεις αν ήθελε κι άλλο ψήσιμο ή την έψησες πάρα πολύ. Εάν δεν δοκιμάσεις δε θα μάθεις. 

Στο δικό μου φούρνο την αφήνω στους 180 για 20 περίπου λεπτά ή και καμιά φορά για λίγο παραπάνω. Εάν θέλω π.χ. να κοιμηθώ και την κλείσω στο τέταρτο, πρίν πάω να τη φάω θα τη γυρίσω από την άλλη μεριά όπως είναι στη λαδόκολλα, ξεκολλάει πολύ εύκολα, και θα ανοίξω το φούρνο για ακόμα 5 λεπτά συνήθως στους 200 για να ζεσταθεί γρήγορα. Είναι τέλεια και μυρίζει και όλο το σπίτι υπέροχα από τη βανίλια και την κανέλα.

Όταν τη δοκιμάσεις πές μου. Βασικά μη φοβηθείς να την αφήσεις και μισάωρο για να είσαι σίγουρος για το αυγό ότι ψήθηκε καλά, φρόντησε όμως να μην ξεπερνά τους 180 γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα σου καεί. Είναι ανάλογα και με το φούρνο. Στο δικό σου πχ. στους 180 ή και στους 200 στην κάτω θέση του φούρνου μπορεί να είναι εντάξει σε μισή ώρα, σε εμένα μπορεί να καίγεται. Θα το καταλάβεις δοκιμάζοντας.

----------


## nicknick

To εφτιαξα και πραγματικα δεν περιμενα οτι θα εβγενε τοσο καλο.. Ηταν οπως ειπες κατι αναμεσα σε κεικ και τσουρεκι. Το δοκιμασα με φυστικοβουτηρο και ειταν πολυ ωραιο αλλα και υγειινο.. Ανετα τρωγετε και για βραδυ αφου στην ουσια μονο ασπραδια εχει.. Το εψησα λιγο παραπανω απο 20 λεπτα στους 170 βαθμους  :01. Razz:  και αντι για ζαχαρινη εβαλα στεβια που ειναι τελειως φυσικο προιν.

----------


## Miss Fit

:03. Thumb up:   Γειά σου μαργαρίτα!!!
Ωραίο ακούγεται το γλυκάκι σου. Ξέμεινα απο αυγά αυτήν την στιγμά αλλά σιγουρα την δοκιμάσω την συνταγή σου γιατί πραγματι μονο αυγάκια έχει. Αν βάλω αντί για την ζάχαρινη την αντιστοιχη ποσότητα σε σκόνη πρωτεινης θα γίνει καλό άραγε;

----------


## Keirox

Έχω τα πάντα εκτός από Βανιλίνη. Αλήθεια τι είναι; ξέρει κανείς πως λέγετε στα αγγλικά;

----------


## margarita02

Παιδιά χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε. Είναι γεγονός ότι τα ασπράδια είναι μόνο ασπράδια και ούτε βρώμες ούτε μπείκιν πάουντερ κτλ θέλει για να γεμίσει οπότε άνετα τρώγετε και βράδυ.

*Miss fit* χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε αλλά δοκίμασε αντί για ζαχαρίνη ή στέβια να βάλεις και μόνο το μισό κουταλάκι ζελέ γιώτης χωρίς ζάχαρη ή με ζάχαρη αν δεν σε πειράζει. Με πρωτεϊνη μέσα δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει πρώτον, γιατί η protifar που είχα δεν είχει γεύση για να του προσδώσει κάτι επιπλέον (άσχετα εάν έγραφε ότι ψήνεται) και δεύτερον, γιατί είδη τα ασπράδια είναι μία μορφή πρωτεϊνης και όσο γινεται προσπαθώ να μην τις μπερδεύω εάν δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη ανάγκη λόγω πχ έλλειψης. Εάν εσένα δεν σε πειράζει δοκίμασε. Δεν νομίζω να επηρρεάσει σε κάτι εάν βάλεις λίγη απλά για γεύση, άσε που μπορεί να γίνει και πιο ωραίο.

*Keirox* η βανιλίνη είναι αυτή που έβαζε πιθανότατα η μητέρα σου στα κέικ ή στα κουλουράκια όταν ήσουν μικρός. Η γνωστή μας βανίλια στα άσπρα πλαστικά σωληνάκια με το κόκκινο καπάκι. Δεν μπορεί να μην την ξέρεις. Μάλλον δεν θα την θυμάσαι. Στα αγγλικά είναι Vanilin και την έχουν μέσα πολλά συσκευασμένα προϊόντα, άσχετα που εμείς λόγω διατροφής, ιδεολογίας κτλ. μπορεί να μην τα πολυκαταναλώνουμε συχνά. Εάν δεν έχεις δεν πειράζει. Δοκίμασε μόνο με λίγο ζελέ ή σκέτη κανέλα και ζαχαρίνη, στέβια ή άλλο γλυκαντικό.

*Nicknick* χαίρομαι που βγήκε καλή και σου άρεσε. Και εγώ στέβια κυρίως χρησιμοποιούσα ή το nevella(σουκραλόζη κυρίως) τα οποία ήταν και τα δύο σε ταμπλέτες. Τώρα όμως που μου τελείωσαν και τα δύο και δε βρίσκω σε ταμπλέτες στέβια λόγω έλλειψης, όταν φτιάχνω χρησιμοποιώ μόνο λίγο ζελέ γιώτης και γίνεται εξίσου καλό.

Μπορείτε να κάνετε κι άλλους συνδυασμούς με διάφορες γεύσεις και παραλλαγές που προτιμάτε. Απλά ότι βγει καλό μας το λέτε να το δοκιμάσουμε και εμείς.

----------


## nicknick

> Παιδιά χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε. Είναι γεγονός ότι τα ασπράδια είναι μόνο ασπράδια και ούτε βρώμες ούτε μπείκιν πάουντερ κτλ θέλει για να γεμίσει οπότε άνετα τρώγετε και βράδυ.
> 
> *Miss fit* χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε αλλά δοκίμασε αντί για ζαχαρίνη ή στέβια να βάλεις και μόνο το μισό κουταλάκι ζελέ γιώτης χωρίς ζάχαρη ή με ζάχαρη αν δεν σε πειράζει. Με πρωτεϊνη μέσα δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει πρώτον, γιατί η protifar που είχα δεν είχει γεύση για να του προσδώσει κάτι επιπλέον (άσχετα εάν έγραφε ότι ψήνεται) και δεύτερον, γιατί είδη τα ασπράδια είναι μία μορφή πρωτεϊνης και όσο γινεται προσπαθώ να μην τις μπερδεύω εάν δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη ανάγκη λόγω πχ έλλειψης. Εάν εσένα δεν σε πειράζει δοκίμασε. Δεν νομίζω να επηρρεάσει σε κάτι εάν βάλεις λίγη απλά για γεύση, άσε που μπορεί να γίνει και πιο ωραίο.
> 
> *Keirox* η βανιλίνη είναι αυτή που έβαζε πιθανότατα η μητέρα σου στα κέικ ή στα κουλουράκια όταν ήσουν μικρός. Η γνωστή μας βανίλια στα άσπρα πλαστικά σωληνάκια με το κόκκινο καπάκι. Δεν μπορεί να μην την ξέρεις. Μάλλον δεν θα την θυμάσαι. Στα αγγλικά είναι Vanilin και την έχουν μέσα πολλά συσκευασμένα προϊόντα, άσχετα που εμείς λόγω διατροφής, ιδεολογίας κτλ. μπορεί να μην τα πολυκαταναλώνουμε συχνά. Εάν δεν έχεις δεν πειράζει. Δοκίμασε μόνο με λίγο ζελέ ή σκέτη κανέλα και ζαχαρίνη, στέβια ή άλλο γλυκαντικό.
> 
> *Nicknick* χαίρομαι που βγήκε καλή και σου άρεσε. Και εγώ στέβια κυρίως χρησιμοποιούσα ή το nevella(σουκραλόζη κυρίως) τα οποία ήταν και τα δύο σε ταμπλέτες. Τώρα όμως που μου τελείωσαν και τα δύο και δε βρίσκω σε ταμπλέτες στέβια λόγω έλλειψης, όταν φτιάχνω χρησιμοποιώ μόνο λίγο ζελέ γιώτης και γίνεται εξίσου καλό.
> 
> Μπορείτε να κάνετε κι άλλους συνδυασμούς με διάφορες γεύσεις και παραλλαγές που προτιμάτε. Απλά ότι βγει καλό μας το λέτε να το δοκιμάσουμε και εμείς.



Αν εχεις και αλλες συνταγες για κανα γλυκακι νοστιμο αλλα και καταλληλο για διατροφη μη διστασεις να τις μοιραστεις μαζι μας  :01. Razz:  :01. Smile:

----------


## margarita02

> Αν εχεις και αλλες συνταγες για κανα γλυκακι νοστιμο αλλα και καταλληλο για διατροφη μη διστασεις να τις μοιραστεις μαζι μας


Μια παραλλαγή αυτής της συνταγής είναι να προσθέσεις τριμένο καρύδι στη μαργέγκα. Χτυπάς τα ασπράδια και όταν σφίξουν προσθέτεις στέβια, βανίλια, κανέλλα, λίγο ζελέ αν θες, μοσχοκάρυδο κτλ. και χτυπάς λίγο ακόμα. Σταμτάς το χτύπημα και με μία σπάτουλα προσθέτεις λίγο λίγο το καλά τριμένο καρύδι και ανακατέβεις προσεχτηκά να μην ξεφουσκώσει. Το βάζεις στη λαδόκολλα και στο φούρνο στην κάτω θέση μέχρι να στεγνώσει καλά η μαρέγκα χωρίς όμως να παρψηθεί και μυρίσει το καρύδι.Δηλ. καλύτερα να μην ψηθεί σε πολύ δυνατό φούρνο γιατί το καρύδι δεν είναι και πολύ καλό να ψήνεται σε μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες-οξειδώνονται τα λιπαρά του. 

Το παραπάνω προορίζεται για παντεσπάνι για τούρτες αλλά είναι πολύ ωραίο κι έτσι. Η μητέρα μου προσθέτει και ψιλοκομένους χουρμάδες -δεν βάζει ζάχαρη- αλλά εμένα όταν το δοκίμασα δεν μου άρεσε. Με σκέτο καρύδι είναι πιο ωραίο. Γίνεται και με αμύγδαλα τριμένα αλλά σαν συνδυασμός καρύδι με μαρέγκα είναι νομίζω καλύτερος. Προσπάθησα να προσθέσω και ξύσμα από πορτοκάλι αλλά μου πίκρισε και πάει.

Μία καλή αναλογία είναι 12 ασπράδια και 100 έως 200 γρ. τριμμένο καρύδι ανάλογα τα μάκρος σου συν τα άλλα υλικά.Αυτό για να σου πέσει περισσότερη πρωτεϊνη σε κάθε κομμάτι εάν π.χ. το χωρίσεις στα 4. Είναι άλλο να προσθέσεις 100 γρ. καρύδι σε τέσσερα ασπράδια τα οποία έχεις π.χ. στο βραδυνό σου και άλλο στα 12 και να το χωρίσεις μετά.

Να σε προετοιμάσω λίγο ότι έτσι γίνεται λίγο πιο βαρύ. Εμένα προσωπικά μου πέφτει βαρύ για το βράδυ με τα καρύδια μέσα. Και γι αυτό το φτιάχνω συνήθως σκέτο.

----------


## nicknick

Κατι τετοιο φτιοιαχνει και η μανα μου... Το λεμε καρυδατο δεν ξερω αν ειναι το ιδιο :01. Razz: .. Συνηθως φτιαχνει και αμυγδαλωτα με αμυγδαλο ξεφλουδισμενο και ειναι πολυ ωραιο βαζει ξυσμα λεμονιου..Ναι αν δεν βαλεις καποια γλυκαντικη ουσια θα πικρισει με το πορτοκαλι.. Παντως η στεβια ειναι πολυ καλη λυση :01. Smile: .Και εγω την ιδια περνω... Ετσι απο αυτα τα γλυκα εχουμε λιπαρα απο αμυγδαλο-καρυδι και πρωτεινη απο μαρεγκα και γλυτωνουμε ζακχαρα και θερμιδες απο την ζαχαρη οποτε μια χαρα. Ειναι λιγο βαρυτερα αλλα ειναι νοστιμα και μπορεις να τα φας ακομα και στη γραμμωση. :01. Wink:

----------


## margarita02

> Κατι τετοιο φτιοιαχνει και η μανα μου... Το λεμε καρυδατο δεν ξερω αν ειναι το ιδιο.. Συνηθως φτιαχνει και αμυγδαλωτα με αμυγδαλο ξεφλουδισμενο και ειναι πολυ ωραιο βαζει ξυσμα λεμονιου..Ναι αν δεν βαλεις καποια γλυκαντικη ουσια θα πικρισει με το πορτοκαλι.. Παντως η στεβια ειναι πολυ καλη λυση.Και εγω την ιδια περνω... Ετσι απο αυτα τα γλυκα εχουμε λιπαρα απο αμυγδαλο-καρυδι και πρωτεινη απο μαρεγκα και γλυτωνουμε ζακχαρα και θερμιδες απο την ζαχαρη οποτε μια χαρα. Ειναι λιγο βαρυτερα αλλα ειναι νοστιμα και μπορεις να τα φας ακομα και στη γραμμωση.


Ναι, συμφωνώ. Απλά όλα αυτά έχουν και τη φασαρία τους.Βάλε, βγάλε μίξερ, μπλέντερ κτλ. Με τις δοκιμές βρήκα και κάτι άλλο. Έβαλα στο μπλέντερ αυτή τη φορά δύο ασπράδια και μισό μήλο. Το χτύπησα και με το μήλο αφράτεψε και έκανε όγκο. Έκανα δύο. Στο ένα έβαλα και μπεικιν πάουντερ να δω πως θα βγει. Έφτιαξα από αλουμινόχαρτο δύο φορμάκια για κέικ και τα έψησα πάνω από μισή ώρα. Καλά βγήκαν. Έφτιαξα και με περισσότερα μήλα και βγήκαν πιο ογκώδη. Βοήθησε και το μπειιν πάουντερ σε κάποια από αυτά. Όταν βρω χρόνο θα κάνω και το εξείς. Το μείγμα του μπλέντερ με τα δύο ασπράδια και το μήλο, θα τα προσθέσω σιγά σιγά στα άλλα δύο ασπράδια τα οποία θα έχω χτυπήσει σε μαρέγκα. 

Αν φτιάξεις πρόσεξε στο ψήσιμο να είναι σε χάρτινη ή σε από αλουμινόχαρτο φορμίτσα διαφορετικά δεν ψήνεται το ασπράδι. Γιατί εγώ η έξυπνη πήγα και το έβαλα σε πυρίμαχο σκεύος από γιαουρτάκι και δεν ψηνόταν με τίποτα. Το ιδανικό θα ήταν αν φτιάξεις από λαδόκολλα. Εγώ προσπάθησα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να την κολλήσω στις άκρες με τίποτα.Τελικά πήγα και αγόρασα.

----------


## nicknick

Καλοοοοοο αυτο με το μηλο πολυ εξυπνο!! δεν το ειχα σκεφτει θα το επιχειρησω καποια στιγμη.. Ισως προσθεσω και λιγο βανηλια γιατι μπορει να ψιλομυριζει αυγο, αν και τα ασπραδια σκετα σπανια μυριζουν αλλα για επιπροσθετο αρωμα  :01. Smile:  ..

----------


## margarita02

> Καλοοοοοο αυτο με το μηλο πολυ εξυπνο!! δεν το ειχα σκεφτει θα το επιχειρησω καποια στιγμη.. Ισως προσθεσω και λιγο βανηλια γιατι μπορει να ψιλομυριζει αυγο, αν και τα ασπραδια σκετα σπανια μυριζουν αλλα για επιπροσθετο αρωμα  ..


Οπωσδήποτε να προσθέσεις κάτι γιατί το αυγό μυρίζει. Τώρα για γλυκαντικά δεν ξέρω πάντως του χαλάνε λίγο τη γεύση γιατί το μήλο είναι από μόνο του γλυκό αν ψηθεί και όταν προσθέτεις κι άλλα μέσα η γλύκα του και το άρωμά του αλλοιώνονται. Μπορείς και μόνο με κανέλα αν σου αρέσει. Το τριμένο μήλο, στο μπλέντερ, δίνει κυρίως όγκο σε πολλά πράγματα όπου λείπει αλεύρι και ζάχαρη. Κι εγώ μη νομίζεις, τυχαία τα ανακάλυψα.

Προσπαθώ να φτιάξω και μάτζιπαν. Μου αρέσουν πολύ αλλά τα έτοιμα έχουν σιρόπι γλυκόζης μέσα και δεν. Θα κάνω μάλλον σκόνη τα αμύγδαλα και θα τα πλάσω σε μικρές μπαρίτσες με ζεστό ζελέ. Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να γίνει σωστό γιατί από τις πολλές φορές δε μπορείς να φανταστείς τί βλακείες έχω φτιάξει και πόσα υλικά έχω πετάξει. Απλά επειδή δεν θέλω να μου πεφτει πολύ αμύγδαλο στο καθένα είχα τρίψει στο μπλέντερ το μέσα της φλύδας από πορτοκάλι (αυτό το άσπρο) συν το ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού και κανέλα. Απλά εκεί μου χαλάει κάθε φορά ή γιατί θα πικρίσει ή γιατί απλά θα λασπώσει. Βασικά μόνο με το αμύγδαλο και το ζελέ είναι σχετικά εντάξει αλλά δε βρίσκω με τί να αραιώσω τα αμύγδαλα.Έχεις καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## nicknick

> Οπωσδήποτε να προσθέσεις κάτι γιατί το αυγό μυρίζει. Τώρα για γλυκαντικά δεν ξέρω πάντως του χαλάνε λίγο τη γεύση γιατί το μήλο είναι από μόνο του γλυκό αν ψηθεί και όταν προσθέτεις κι άλλα μέσα η γλύκα του και το άρωμά του αλλοιώνονται. Μπορείς και μόνο με κανέλα αν σου αρέσει. Το τριμένο μήλο, στο μπλέντερ, δίνει κυρίως όγκο σε πολλά πράγματα όπου λείπει αλεύρι και ζάχαρη. Κι εγώ μη νομίζεις, τυχαία τα ανακάλυψα.
> 
> Προσπαθώ να φτιάξω και μάτζιπαν. Μου αρέσουν πολύ αλλά τα έτοιμα έχουν σιρόπι γλυκόζης μέσα και δεν. Θα κάνω μάλλον σκόνη τα αμύγδαλα και θα τα πλάσω σε μικρές μπαρίτσες με ζεστό ζελέ. Ελπίζω αυτή τη φορά να γίνει σωστό γιατί από τις πολλές φορές δε μπορείς να φανταστείς τί βλακείες έχω φτιάξει και πόσα υλικά έχω πετάξει. Απλά επειδή δεν θέλω να μου πεφτει πολύ αμύγδαλο στο καθένα είχα τρίψει στο μπλέντερ το μέσα της φλύδας από πορτοκάλι (αυτό το άσπρο) συν το ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού και κανέλα. Απλά εκεί μου χαλάει κάθε φορά ή γιατί θα πικρίσει ή γιατί απλά θα λασπώσει. Βασικά μόνο με το αμύγδαλο και το ζελέ είναι σχετικά εντάξει αλλά δε βρίσκω με τί να αραιώσω τα αμύγδαλα.Έχεις καμιά ιδέα;



Ναι εχεις δικιο για το μηλο τωρα που το λες ειναι απο μονο του αρκετα γλυκο μολις ψηθει...

Αυτο το ασπρο απο το πορτοκαλι ειναι τρομερα πικρο, δοκιμασε να αραιωσεισ τα αμυγδαλα αν θελεις με ανθος αραβοσιτου.. βαζεις μονο την σκονη σε λιγο γαλα 2% το χτυπας και γινεται κρεμα.. Αν το δοκιμασεις απλα μη βαλεις ολη τη σκονη γιατι γινετε σχετικα σφιχτη μολις την αφησεις στο ψυγειο.. Καντο πιο αραιο και προσθεσε το στο μιγμα σου για να αραιωσει λιγο και αυτο..

Τωρα απο μακρος δεν θυμαμαι... καμμια φορα την φτιαχνω με ζελε  λαιτ και γινεται αρκετα καλο.. νομιζω υπαρχει και σε διαφορες γευσεις.. (δοκιμασε να φτιαξεις πολυ λιγα να δεις πως θα βγει για να μην πανε χαμενα τα υλικα γιατι και εγω δεν το εχω κανει ποτε για να σου πω με σιγουρια )   :01. Smile:

----------


## eri_87

Μαργαρίτα η αρχική συνταγή που δίνεις βγαίνει όπως οι μπεζέδες; Γιατί από τα υλικά αυτό μου θυμίζει..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## margarita02

> Μαργαρίτα η αρχική συνταγή που δίνεις βγαίνει όπως οι μπεζέδες; Γιατί από τα υλικά αυτό μου θυμίζει..


Eri_87 η αρχική συνταγή βγαίνει περίπου κάτι σαν τσουρέκι. Δεν είναι τίποτα. Χτυπάς 3-4 ασπράδια σε μαρέγκα και προσθέτεις λίγο ζελέ γιώτης χωρίς ζάχαρη, βανίλια, κανέλα και κάποιο γλυκαντικό επιπλέον αν θέλεις ή δε βάλεις ζελέ. Το βάζεις σε μια λαδόκολλα σε σχήμα τσουρεκιού και στο φούρνο.

Τώρα αν θες προσθέτεις και τριμένο αμύγδαλο ή καρύδι και τοποθετείς το μείγμα κουταλιές κουταλιές στη λαδόκολλα. Αυτό νομίζω μοιάζει περισσότερο με τους μπεζέδες. Η γνώμη μου είναι να δοκιμάσεις την αρχική συνταγή και μετά προσθέτεις και ότι άλλο θέλεις. Νομίζω η πρώτη συνταγή θα σε ενθουσιάσει περισσότερο. Μοιάζει πολύ με τσουρέκι χωρίς όμως πολλές θερμίδες. (Στην ουσία 4 ασπράδια είναι). Δοκίμασέ την και αν θες γράψε εντυπώσεις.

----------


## eri_87

Οκ, με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα δοκιμάσω τη συνταγή, μου κίνησε την περιέργεια τί θα βγεί!  :01. Mr. Green:  
Αλλά ερώτηση... Θα βάλω τη λαδόκολλα πάνω στη σχάρα κ το μίγμα πάνω εκεί θα απλωθεί; Δε θα γίνει επίπεδο; Τί εννοείς τη λαδόκολλα σε σχήμα τσουρεκιού;  Επίσης, τη σχάρα στη πρώτη θέση του φούρνου από κάτω (όπως βάζω το κεικ) και θέλει και γύρισμα ή ψήνεται; 

Πω πω.. τόσο απλό αλλά τόσες απορίες! Βάλε και καμιά φωτο όταν το ξαναφτιάξεις!  :01. Wink:

----------


## margarita02

> Οκ, με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα δοκιμάσω τη συνταγή, μου κίνησε την περιέργεια τί θα βγεί!  
> Αλλά ερώτηση... Θα βάλω τη λαδόκολλα πάνω στη σχάρα κ το μίγμα πάνω εκεί θα απλωθεί; Δε θα γίνει επίπεδο; Τί εννοείς τη λαδόκολλα σε σχήμα τσουρεκιού;  Επίσης, τη σχάρα στη πρώτη θέση του φούρνου από κάτω (όπως βάζω το κεικ) και θέλει και γύρισμα ή ψήνεται; 
> 
> Πω πω.. τόσο απλό αλλά τόσες απορίες! Βάλε και καμιά φωτο όταν το ξαναφτιάξεις!


Eri_87 τα ασπράδια θα τα χτυπήσεις σε σφιχτή μαρέγκα. Στη λαδόκολλα τοποθετείς το μείγμα όπως σου αρέσει. Εμένα με βολεύει σε στυλ τσουρεκιού. Με ένα μεγάλο κουτάλι της σούπας παίρνεις μεγάλες κουταλιές από το μείγμα και τις τοποθετείς δίπλα δίπλα. Δεν απλώνει. Το τοποθετείς με τη λαδόκολλα στη σχάρα του φούρνου και τη σχάρα στην κάτω θέση. Το ψήνεις για περίπου 20 λεπτά με μισή ώρα στους 150-180 βαθμούς προσέχοντας να μην σου παραψηθεί και ξεραθεί. Δεν είναι τίποτα δίσκολο. Η γνωστή μας μαρέγκα είναι απλά δεν έχει ζάχαρη αλλά άλλες γλυκαντικές ουσίες και λίγο άρωμα από το ζελέ αν θες, την κανέλλα και τη βανίλια. Φωτογραφία δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω. Δεν έχω φωτογραφική μηχανή αυτό το διάστημα.

----------


## eri_87

> Eri_87 τα ασπράδια θα τα χτυπήσεις σε σφιχτή μαρέγκα. Στη λαδόκολλα τοποθετείς το μείγμα όπως σου αρέσει. Εμένα με βολεύει σε στυλ τσουρεκιού. Με ένα μεγάλο κουτάλι της σούπας παίρνεις μεγάλες κουταλιές από το μείγμα και τις τοποθετείς δίπλα δίπλα. Δεν απλώνει. Το τοποθετείς με τη λαδόκολλα στη σχάρα του φούρνου και τη σχάρα στην κάτω θέση. Το ψήνεις για περίπου 20 λεπτά με μισή ώρα στους 150-180 βαθμούς προσέχοντας να μην σου παραψηθεί και ξεραθεί. Δεν είναι τίποτα δίσκολο. Η γνωστή μας μαρέγκα είναι απλά δεν έχει ζάχαρη αλλά άλλες γλυκαντικές ουσίες και λίγο άρωμα από το ζελέ αν θες, την κανέλλα και τη βανίλια. Φωτογραφία δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω. Δεν έχω φωτογραφική μηχανή αυτό το διάστημα.


ΟΟΟΟΚ! Ευχαριστώ! Θα ανεβάσω εγώ μόλις γίνει το έγκλημα!  :01. Wink:

----------


## koukoutsaki

Πραγματικα μου κινησε την περιεργεια κ γω θα το φτιαξω..

----------


## marpi

ωραιο βγηκε!!!! εβγαλα φωτο αλλα δεν φορτωνει στην σελιδα!!
πως μπορω να την βαλω εδω?

----------


## margarita02

> ωραιο βγηκε!!!! εβγαλα φωτο αλλα δεν φορτωνει στην σελιδα!!
> πως μπορω να την βαλω εδω?


Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε. Για φωτογραφία δεν έχω ιδέα πως ανεβαίνει. Ψάξε λίγο θα τα καταφέρεις πιστεύω. Κάπου θα έχει ένα εικονίδιο.Νομίζω είναι αυτό κάτω από το συνδετηράκι δίπλα από τη φατσούλα εκεί που γράφεις το μήνυμα. Εάν την έχεις αποθηκευμένη στην επιφάνεια εργασίας εύκολα θα τη βρεις.

----------


## marpi



----------


## margarita02

> 


Marpi κάπως έτσι μου βγαίνει και εμένα απλά ίσως λίγο πιο ομοιογενές, λίγο πιο φουσκωτό και πιο λίγο πιο ροζ (από το ζελέ). Τί έχεις βάλει μέσα; Από γεύση; Όλα εντάξει;

----------


## tolis93

το εκανα μια περιοδο αλλα σε αρμυρη εκδοση.πολυ δυνατο λεμε.η υφη του δε παιζεται :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marpi

> Marpi κάπως έτσι μου βγαίνει και εμένα απλά ίσως λίγο πιο ομοιογενές, λίγο πιο φουσκωτό και πιο λίγο πιο ροζ (από το ζελέ). Τί έχεις βάλει μέσα; Από γεύση; Όλα εντάξει;


σε αυτο 3 ασπραδια,ζελε φραουλα κ κανελα μονο
 σημερα ομωσ εβαλα 3 ασπραδια ,ζελε φραουλα κ μια κουταλιτσα πολυ μικρη πρωτεινη σοκολατα! 
πωσ κ σ βγαινει πιο φουσκωτο?τι βαζεισ? βασικα ηδη ηταν αρκετα κ μενα δεν ξερω πως φαινεται... 
μια χαρα ηταν!!μονο που ισως με πειναει αντι να με γεμιζει!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> σε αυτο 3 ασπραδια,ζελε φραουλα κ κανελα μονο
>  σημερα ομωσ εβαλα 3 ασπραδια ,ζελε φραουλα κ μια κουταλιτσα πολυ μικρη πρωτεινη σοκολατα! 
> πωσ κ σ βγαινει πιο φουσκωτο?τι βαζεισ? βασικα ηδη ηταν αρκετα κ μενα δεν ξερω πως φαινεται... 
> μια χαρα ηταν!!μονο που ισως με πειναει αντι να με γεμιζει!!


λιγο μαγια για να γινει πιο μαλακουλι και αφρατουλι και λιγο μπεικιν παουντερ για να φουσκωσει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marpi

βασικα παραηταν κ αφρατο κ φουσκωτο οποτε δεν χρειαζοταν,ισως λιγο περισσοτερη πρωτεινη σοκολατα για γευση θα θελε!την επομενη φορα!!

----------


## margarita02

> βασικα παραηταν κ αφρατο κ φουσκωτο οποτε δεν χρειαζοταν,ισως λιγο περισσοτερη πρωτεινη σοκολατα για γευση θα θελε!την επομενη φορα!!


Βασικά τα ίδια βάζω και εγώ. Καμιά φορά μπορεί να βάλω τέσσερα ασπράδια, βανίλια, κανέλα και ζελέ. Μήπως το χτυπάω πιο πολύ; Τί να σου πω; Διαφορετικά ίσως είναι στο ψήσιιμο η διαφορά. Έτσι είναι τα ασπράδια. Δε χορταίνουν τόσο όσο άλλες τροφές. Απλά είναι κάτι ελαφρύ και άνετα μπορείς να το συνοδέψεις με διάφορα άλλα.

----------


## marpi

ναι πολυ καλη η ιδεα σ παντως!!

----------


## margarita02

> ναι πολυ καλη η ιδεα σ παντως!!


Ευχαριστώ marpi.Ε, ανέβασε και εσύ καμία να πάρουμε καμιά ιδέα ακόμα.

----------


## marpi

> Ευχαριστώ marpi.Ε, ανέβασε και εσύ καμία να πάρουμε καμιά ιδέα ακόμα.



 :01. Smile:  εγω κανω καφριλικια στου συνδιασμουσ!δεν ξερω αν θα αρεσουν αλλα γιατι οχι ισωσ βαλλω καμια!

----------


## koukoutsaki

Το έφτιαξα κι εγω με μια κουταλια πρωτεΐνη κι ένα κουταλάκι baking powder αλλα παρολα αυτα δε φουσκωσε....  Βέβαια χαμένο δεν πήγε!!!!

----------


## margarita02

> Το έφτιαξα κι εγω με μια κουταλια πρωτεΐνη κι ένα κουταλάκι baking powder αλλα παρολα αυτα δε φουσκωσε....  Βέβαια χαμένο δεν πήγε!!!!


Koukoutsaki τα ασπράδια τα χτυπάς πάντα μόνα τους με το μίξερ μέχρι να αφρατέψουν και να γίνουν μαρέγκα. 'Ετσι φουσκώνουν και αφού φουσκώσουν μετά προσθέτεις ότι θες. Το μπέικιν πάρουντερ δε χρειάζεται. Το βάζεις και ψήνεται και αυτό ήταν.

----------


## koukoutsaki

Εδω είναι το θέμα. Μάλλον δε μου πολυπέτυχε η μαρεγκα .... Θα το επιχείρησω  εκ νέου. Παλιότερα που το χα ξανακάνει χωρίς πρωτεΐνη είχε φουσκώσει πολυ περισσότερο.  :01. Smile:

----------


## margarita02

> Εδω είναι το θέμα. Μάλλον δε μου πολυπέτυχε η μαρεγκα .... Θα το επιχείρησω  εκ νέου. Παλιότερα που το χα ξανακάνει χωρίς πρωτεΐνη είχε φουσκώσει πολυ περισσότερο.


Να θυμάσαι πως τα ασπράδια τα χτυπάς πάντα μόνα τους και όλα τα πρόσθετα τα βάζεις αφού φτιάξεις τη μαρέγκα. Διαφορετικά δε φουσκώνουν με τίποτα.

Αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα γλυκά που περιέχουν μαρέγκα στην κατασκευή τους.

----------


## koukoutsaki

Το ξέρω...τόσα χρόνια που έφτιαχνα όλα τα παχυντικά γλυκα χαχαχαχ
Μπορει να μην ήταν πολυ σόι τα αβγα .... Θα δείξει

----------


## margarita02

> Το ξέρω...τόσα χρόνια που έφτιαχνα όλα τα παχυντικά γλυκα χαχαχαχ
> Μπορει να μην ήταν πολυ σόι τα αβγα .... Θα δείξει


Σιγά βρε συ. Πόσο παχυντικό μπορεί να είναι ένα γλυκό με μαρέγκα; Πάντως έτσι σκέτα δεν παχαίνουν.

----------


## Apostolis92

γεια σας παιδια! μαργαριτσα ωραια συνταγη. νοστιμο το γλυκακι παρ'ολο που δεν καταφερε να παραμεινει φουσκωτο μεχρι το τελος.. αυτο που συμβαινει ειναι πως ενω βρισκεται ωραιο και φουσκωμενο οπως πρεπει στο φουρνο, μολις το βγαζω πεεεφτει...και το εσωτερικο του ειναι αψητο. τι να φταιει αραγε? νομιζω πως ακολουθησα κατα γραμμα τις συμβουλες.. μηπως δεν εχω δυνατο φουρνο και πρεπει να το αφησω και αλλο να μεσα να ψηθει ή δεν παιζει τετοιο ενδεχομενο? 
Υ.Γ.: καλως σας βρηκα! ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ. :01. Smile:

----------


## kwstasgr90

Απορία : η συνταγή λέει ότι χτυπάμε 3-4 ασπραδια αυγου σε σφιχτή μαρεγκα... Η μαρεγκα αποτελείται απο χτυπημένα ασπραδια , δεν μπορω να καταλάβω το 1ο σκέλος της διαδικασίας , δώστε τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ....

----------


## margarita02

> Απορία : η συνταγή λέει ότι χτυπάμε 3-4 ασπραδια αυγου σε σφιχτή μαρεγκα... Η μαρεγκα αποτελείται απο χτυπημένα ασπραδια , δεν μπορω να καταλάβω το 1ο σκέλος της διαδικασίας , δώστε τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ....


Ναι. Χτυπάς τα ασπράδια σε μαρέγκα μέχρι να φουσκώσουν και να σφίξουν με το μίξερ. Ξεκινάς από τη μεσαία ταχύτητα και συνεχίζεις λίγο πιο δυνατά μόλις τα δεις να γίνονται σαν αφρός. Τα χτυπάς τόσο ώστε όταν γυρίζεις το μπωλ ανάποδα να μην πέφτουν. 5-7 λεπτά μπορεί και παραπάνω ανάλογα με το μίξερ και την ταχύτητα που τα χτυπάς. Μετά εάν θες προσθέτεις κάτι για γεύση ή άρωμα. Έπειτα λαδόκολλα και φούρνο για όσο λέει. Περίπου 20 με 30 λεπτά. Προσοχή μην καούν.

----------


## margarita02

> γεια σας παιδια! μαργαριτσα ωραια συνταγη. νοστιμο το γλυκακι παρ'ολο που δεν καταφερε να παραμεινει φουσκωτο μεχρι το τελος.. αυτο που συμβαινει ειναι πως ενω βρισκεται ωραιο και φουσκωμενο οπως πρεπει στο φουρνο, μολις το βγαζω πεεεφτει...και το εσωτερικο του ειναι αψητο. τι να φταιει αραγε? νομιζω πως ακολουθησα κατα γραμμα τις συμβουλες.. μηπως δεν εχω δυνατο φουρνο και πρεπει να το αφησω και αλλο να μεσα να ψηθει ή δεν παιζει τετοιο ενδεχομενο? 
> Υ.Γ.: καλως σας βρηκα! ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ.


Δεν ξέρω τί μπορεί να φταίει; Μήπως δεν το έβαλες στην υψηλότερη σχάρα του φούρνου σου; Εάν ξαναφτιάξεις άφησέ το λίγη περισσότερη ώρα ή βάλε το φούρνο λίγο πιο δυνατά.

----------


## kwstasgr90

> Ναι. Χτυπάς τα ασπράδια σε μαρέγκα μέχρι να φουσκώσουν και να σφίξουν με το μίξερ. Ξεκινάς από τη μεσαία ταχύτητα και συνεχίζεις λίγο πιο δυνατά μόλις τα δεις να γίνονται σαν αφρός. Τα χτυπάς τόσο ώστε όταν γυρίζεις το μπωλ ανάποδα να μην πέφτουν. 5-7 λεπτά μπορεί και παραπάνω ανάλογα με το μίξερ και την ταχύτητα που τα χτυπάς. Μετά εάν θες προσθέτεις κάτι για γεύση ή άρωμα. Έπειτα λαδόκολλα και φούρνο για όσο λέει. Περίπου 20 με 30 λεπτά. Προσοχή μην καούν.


Το έκανα μόλις τώρα, 
4 ασπραδια 
Μισο κουταλακι του γλυκού ζαχαρινη
1 "βαρελακι" βανιλια ( στη Γερμανία είναι σε υγρό)
1 κουταλακι κακαο
Μου βγήκε νερουλο το μίγμα και καμία σχέση απο θέμα εμφανίσεις με την φωτο τις 1ης σελίδας
Δεν ήξερα για την μαρεγκα (εργενης βλέπεις) και χτύπησα τα αυγα 1-2 λεπτα ίσα που αφρησαν.( προφανώς εκει στραβωσε όλη η δουλεια) 
Θα το κάνω πάλι αύριο και βλέπουμε  :01. Smile:

----------


## margarita02

> Το έκανα μόλις τώρα, 
> 4 ασπραδια 
> Μισο κουταλακι του γλυκού ζαχαρινη
> 1 "βαρελακι" βανιλια ( στη Γερμανία είναι σε υγρό)
> 1 κουταλακι κακαο
> Μου βγήκε νερουλο το μίγμα και καμία σχέση απο θέμα εμφανίσεις με την φωτο τις 1ης σελίδας
> Δεν ήξερα για την μαρεγκα (εργενης βλέπεις) και χτύπησα τα αυγα 1-2 λεπτα ίσα που αφρησαν.( προφανώς εκει στραβωσε όλη η δουλεια) 
> Θα το κάνω πάλι αύριο και βλέπουμε


Kwstasgr90 τα ασπράδια τα χτυπάς μόνα τους. Αφού γίνει η μαρέγκα προσθέτεις ζαχαρίνη, κακάο κτλ. και ξαναχτυπάς σιγά σιγά. Εάν τα ρίξεις όλα από την αρχή δεν πρόκειται να φουσκώσουν τα ασπράδια με τίποτα. Μπορείς να προσθέσεις και κανέλα. Δοκίμασε κάποια στιγμή και ένα κουταλάκι ζελέ. Γίνεται πολύ καλό.

----------


## Apostolis92

> Δεν ξέρω τί μπορεί να φταίει; Μήπως δεν το έβαλες στην υψηλότερη σχάρα του φούρνου σου; Εάν ξαναφτιάξεις άφησέ το λίγη περισσότερη ώρα ή βάλε το φούρνο λίγο πιο δυνατά.


στην υψηλοτερη να το βαλω? γιατι στο αρχικο σου ποστ γραφεις στο "κατω μερος του φουρνου".

----------


## gspyropo

δοκιμαστε να βαλετε και μαστιχα χιου,.....

----------


## margarita02

> στην υψηλοτερη να το βαλω? γιατι στο αρχικο σου ποστ γραφεις στο "κατω μερος του φουρνου".


Ναι στην κάτω ήθελα να πω. Ελπίζω όμως να ανοίγεις και τις δύο αντιστάσεις του φούρνου και όχι μόνο την επάνω. Γιατί εάν ανοίγεις μόνο την επάνω τοτε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ψηθεί ποτέ. Άφησε λίγο το φούρνο να ζεσταθεί και βάλτο κανονικά στην κάτω με τις δύο αντιστάσεις ανοιγμένες. Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## margarita02

> δοκιμαστε να βαλετε και μαστιχα χιου,.....



Πολύ καλή ιδέα. Θα δοκιμάσω με μαστίχα, την είχα ξεχάσει ενώ κάποτε τη χρησιμοποιούσα πολύ συχνά. Επίσης και με καρύδα σε όποιον αρέσει. Εγώ πήρα σε flakes για να βάζω και σε κανένα γιαούρτι ή κανένα μίλκο που μπορεί να πιω που και που. Στο μίλκο που τη δοκίμασα πάντως είναι τέλεια. Καμία σχέση με την τριμμένη καρύδα που λαδώνει τα πάντα και πολλές φορές μπορεί να βγει μπαγιάτικη.

----------


## marpi

χα!το ιδιο κανω κ εγω με μιλκο κ δεν περιμενα να το κνει κανασ αλλοσ!!φοβεροσ συνδιασμοσ!

----------


## Apostolis92

μιλκο με μαστιχα χιου? χαχα! περιεργο, πρωτη φορα τ' ακουω.  :01. Smile:    μακαρι να το πετυχω μαργαριτα μου! 3η και καλη!

----------


## marpi

οχι μιλκο με καρυδα!!!!!κορυφη!!!
πως δεν το πετχαινεισ απορρω ρε συ παντως.....

----------


## margarita02

> οχι μιλκο με καρυδα!!!!!κορυφη!!!
> πως δεν το πετχαινεισ απορρω ρε συ παντως.....


Ακριβώς όπως το λες. Κορυφή. Επίσης και με τριμένους σκόνη ξηρούς καρπούς είναι κορυφή. Δοκίμασε αμύγδαλα σκόνη ή φουντούκια. Εμένα τώρα μου βάλανε ιδέες και για μαστίχα. Καρύδα εάν θες δοκίμασε και σε flakes ή τσιπς πως τα λένε. Θα βρεις στο Ματσούκα στο Σύνταγμα ή στα βιολογικά.

----------


## marpi

αν εννοεις την τριμενη σε κομματακια μικρα, αυτην παιρνω!γενικως πεθαινω για καρυδα!!!
αν γινοταν το γλυκο σ με πρωτεινη βανιλια κ τριμενη καρυδα ισως ηταν γ@μ@το!!

----------


## Action man

To έκανα χθες και όντος βγαίνει πολύ ωραίο!Ούτε 100 θερμίδες,ωραία υφή,γλυκιά γεύση και ωραίο άρωμα.
Μπράβο για τη συνταγή.

----------


## Predator1995

> Είμαι νέα στο φόρουμ, μου αρέσει, το παρακολουθώ καιρό και είπα να συμβάλλω και εγώ με μια νέα συνταγή.
> 
> Υλικά:
> 
> 3-4 ασπράδια αυγού
> 
> βανιλίνη
> 
> μισό κουταλάκι του γλυκού ζελέ γιώτης light ή ζαχαρίνη
> ...


να σε ρωτησω μαργαριτα φενεται τελειο και θελω να το δοκιμασω απο υδατανθρακες τι παιζει ομως??? γιατι ειμαι σε περιοδο που δεν τρωω καθολου γι αυτο :/

----------


## margarita02

Όπως είναι η συνταγή με τα ασπράδια και μία κουταλιά ζελέ λάιτ οι υδατάνθρακες είναι αμελητέοι. Εάν προσθέσεις ζάχαρη τότε θα ανέβουν.

----------


## Predator1995

Υλικά:

3-4 ασπράδια αυγού

βανιλίνη

λίγη κανέλλα ή κακάο

αυτα σκευτομαι να βαλω εγω τιποτα αλλο μεσα τι πιστευεις θα βγει καλο??

----------


## tvg5

> Υλικά:
> 
> 3-4 ασπράδια αυγού
> 
> βανιλίνη
> 
> λίγη κανέλλα ή κακάο
> 
> αυτα σκευτομαι να βαλω εγω τιποτα αλλο μεσα τι πιστευεις θα βγει καλο??


Πρεπει να βαλεις και γλυκαντικο μεσα φιλε (ζελε light, στεβια ή ζαχαρινη) αλλιως θα γινει φαρμακι, πολυ πικρο.

----------


## Predator1995

ωχχχχχ ναι δικο μου λαθος συγνωμη στεβια θα βαλω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

και μια τελευταια ερωτηση αμα το κανω στο μπλεντερ θα βγει καλο αραγε???  :01. Unsure:   :01. Unsure:   :01. Unsure:

----------


## margarita02

Όχι, στο μπλέντερ δεν γίνεται. Χωρίζεις πρώτα προσεκτικά τα ασπράδια από τους κρόκους χωρίς οι κρόκοι να σπάνε και να αναμυγνείονται με τα ασπράδια, τα χτυπάς με το μίξερ μέχρι να φουσκώσουν π.χ. 5-7 λεπτά και μετά προσθέτεις σιγά σιγά για να μην ξεφουσκώσουν το γλυκαντικό και τα υπόλοιπα.

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Predator1995

ωραια σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Predator1995

επειδη η κανελα που εχω ειναι σε ξυλακι ποσο να βαλω?? γιατι δεν εχω κακαο

----------


## Predator1995

εγω που το εφτιαξα εβαλα 4 ασπραδια τα χτυπησα κανονικα εγιναν μαρεγκα εβαλα 3 μικρες βανιλιες 2 κουταλακια του γλυκου ζαχαρινι και κανελα το αποτελεσμα ηταν τραγικο μετα το ψησιμο βεβαια εγω τα εβαλα να βγουν σαν πετρουλες γιατι δεν ειχα ζαχαροπλαστικη σακουλα για να το κανω σαν τσουρεκι αλλα βγηκε σαν αφρος δεν με χορτασε καθολου το εψησα στους 100 βαθμους για 15-20 λεπτα στον αερα αλλα δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα πριν 10 λεπτα το εφαγα και ακομα πειναω  :01. Sad:   :01. Sad:   :01. Sad:  τι εκανα λαθος....

----------


## kazos_GR

κατσε ρε με τι θα χορτασεις με το γλυκο??????....... που εχει μεσα 4 ασπραδια??!!!!!!!!!!! :02. Shock:

----------


## margarita02

> εγω που το εφτιαξα εβαλα 4 ασπραδια τα χτυπησα κανονικα εγιναν μαρεγκα εβαλα 3 μικρες βανιλιες 2 κουταλακια του γλυκου ζαχαρινι και κανελα το αποτελεσμα ηταν τραγικο μετα το ψησιμο βεβαια εγω τα εβαλα να βγουν σαν πετρουλες γιατι δεν ειχα ζαχαροπλαστικη σακουλα για να το κανω σαν τσουρεκι αλλα βγηκε σαν αφρος δεν με χορτασε καθολου το εψησα στους 100 βαθμους για 15-20 λεπτα στον αερα αλλα δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα πριν 10 λεπτα το εφαγα και ακομα πειναω    τι εκανα λαθος....


Στη φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται τόσο τραγικά άσχημο και δεν καταλαβαίνω τί στράβωσε με το ψήσιμο. Τί δηλ. δεν πήγε καλά. Βασικά αυτός ήταν ένας εναλλακτικτός τρόπος να φας 4 ασπράδια. Όσο θα σε χόρταιναν 4 βραστά ασπράδια, τόσο θα σε χόρταινε κι αυτό αλλά θα είχε λίγο διαφορετική γεύση ίσως πιο γλυκιά.

----------


## Predator1995

καλα δεν περιμενα να εκανα ενα γευμα με αυτο και να χορταινα απλα να με επιανε λιγο παραπανω πιο πολυ σε ποιανουν 4 αυγα βραστα  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  τεσπα καλο θα ειναι με καμια 10αρια ασπραδια και γενικα υλικα για ογκο ζαχαρη σιροπια μπανανες και γενικα τετοι αλλα στον ογκο μονο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## cuntface

ρε φιλε σορρυ κιολας οχι οτι εγω θα το κανα καλυτερο αλλα μολις το ειδα λεω καλα κοτοπουλο εκανε ο αλλος  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

τι σορρυ φιλε χαλια βγηκε αχχαχα  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  κοτοπουλο μοιαζει οντος  :01. Mr. Green:

----------

